# Tim Thomas Sighting



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

I saw Tim this morning walking his dog and taking his little girl to preschool here in NYC on the UPW. I am 6-6 1/2 and he still sky rockets over me. Real nice guy. And his daughter is absolutely one of the cutest kids youll ever see.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

I'm 6'0".


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

:curse:


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> I'm 6'0".


LOL :banana:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

rlucas4257 said:


> I saw Tim this morning walking his dog and taking his little girl to preschool here in NYC on the UPW. I am 6-6 1/2 and he still sky rockets over me. Real nice guy. And his daughter is absolutely one of the cutest kids youll ever see.


What preschool? And would you be willing to ask him to put in a good word for my son if it's one of the ones we've applied to?

(I'm 6-3, if that helps at all.)


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Are basketball fans taller than the average population (I'm 6'2")?

edit: 6'3" w/shoes


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

6'4''


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

6'6" up in here.

I always got the impression that TT was REALLY tall when I saw him on the floor. He looked a solid 3 inches taller than McGrady to my eyes when they were matched up together. 

Generally I think the NBA inflates heights by an inch or so, minimum. I saw Dunleavy Jr. and Battier over the summer and I was almost the same height as them, for example. However I think TT is at least his listed height.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i'm five twelve.


:smilewink


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

6'2"

Jeez, lots of tall people.

At least the internet fan base is not too undersized.


----------



## MKazz (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm 6'4'', if we're actually trying to see if basketball fans are taller than average people...


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> At least the internet fan base is not too undersized.


Or they are using the NBA system.  I am 5'8 without shoes and 5'9 with shoes. hehe I have like a 5'7 wingspan. So who wants to sign me?


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> i'm five twelve.
> 
> 
> :smilewink


The ideal height. :yes:


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

PD said:


> Or they are using the NBA system.  I am 5'8 without shoes and 5'9 with shoes. hehe I have like a 5'7 wingspan. So who wants to sign me?


Pax and Skiles would need to measure your jib first, of course.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Darn, party pooper. I'm ONLY 5'11".


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

I saw Bob Costas at a mall one time. He's short.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> 6'2"
> 
> Jeez, lots of tall people.
> 
> At least the internet fan base is not too undersized.


I'm 6'2" as well. 

My jib is 6 1/2" when its angry.

But in other news...

Sounds like you talked to TT, rlucas. What was the conversation?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm 6' 2.75" without shoes, 6' 3.75" with shoes.

Just like Kirk!

:banana: :banana:


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I'm 6'1"....6'9" with the afro... (thats ala Fletch I don't REALLY have afro being white and all)


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Ron Cey said:


> I saw Bob Costas at a mall one time. He's short.


i saw him last year at a party.

teeny.

back in the day, SPY magazine used to have a running gag about how tall certain height-challenged moguls were when they stood on their wallets, and how they used this to their advantage when squiring around leggy supermodels. it was hilarious.

tim thomas is about 14' when he stands on his wallet. :|


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

5' 9.5", so I'd be listed at 5'11" by NBA standards. Put me on the short bus.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> i saw him last year at a party.
> 
> teeny.
> 
> ...


I had the chance to meet a number of actors from Buffy the Vampire Slayer (tv series, not movie), and the all were short except for two. It was disconcerting to realize I could take most of 'em in a fight.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

5'8" with an 8-foot wingspan

yes, I do have scabs on my knuckles from dragging them around so much.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

Rhyder said:


> 5' 9.5", so I'd be listed at 5'11" by NBA standards. Put me on the short bus.


haha about same here

dang i am one of the shortest here....


----------



## tmpsoft (Sep 7, 2004)

For the statistics: 6' 1"


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

8 inches.


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm 6'2" but I have a '65 inch vertical after some drinks.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

6' 3" . 

Tim Thomas is taller than all of us. 

One complaint I have about Skiles is that he couldn't find a way to get along with a guy this tall and talented for nine months. That's not such a long time. Many women bear greater indignities for about that amount of time in the interest of team development.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> 5' 9.5", so I'd be listed at 5'11" by NBA standards. Put me on the short bus.


Me too. But if push comes to shove, I can really swing a sack of door knobs.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

6'11'' :biggrin:


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Okay, 5-8” – 175lb – married without children…use to be 5-9”-168 lb - single


----------



## BullDurf (Feb 11, 2003)

6'4" 245 pounds 12% body fat up in here


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

BullDurf said:


> 6'4" 245 pounds 12% body fat up in here


When I was in college I was 6-6 1/2, 175 lbs. Total stick. Then I discovered booze, mostly from my time in London and literally went up to 260. Now I am back to 220 but it does appear with 3 kiddies running around that the weight might creap back up. Have to look at South Beach before too long


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

El Chapu said:


> 8 inches.


 :naughty: 

and i'm 5'9"...


----------



## BullDurf (Feb 11, 2003)

rlucas4257 said:


> When I was in college I was 6-6 1/2, 175 lbs. Total stick. Then I discovered booze, mostly from my time in London and literally went up to 260. Now I am back to 220 but it does appear with 3 kiddies running around that the weight might creap back up. Have to look at South Beach before too long



Yeah I know what you mean I graduated high school at 160 pounds then alcohol and bad diet took me to a fat 225. But hard work and proper diet have me ready to cut to 225-230 6-7% body fat for summer.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

6'0 3/4 in barefeet.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

5'11


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

19


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*6'5"* barefoot

:banana: :banana: :banana: 

_*6'10"* in my favorite pair of heels......._


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

When I wa sin hospital last year, I measured at 6'3. I asked th enurse to measure me including hair, and it came out as 6'7. Yep, them's was good times.


So we've had the what do you do for a living thread, and the how tall are you thread.I guess now comes the what the hell do you look like and what's your real name thread. :uhoh:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

ShamBulls said:


> So we've had the what do you do for a living thread, and the how tall are you thread.I guess now comes the what the hell do you look like and what's your real name thread. :uhoh:












Tom Boerwinkle (left)


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

ShamBulls said:


> When I wa sin hospital last year, I measured at 6'3. I asked th enurse to measure me including hair, and it came out as 6'7. Yep, them's was good times.
> 
> 
> So we've had the what do you do for a living thread, and the how tall are you thread.I guess now comes the what the hell do you look like and what's your real name thread. :uhoh:


I look like me and my name is *Wynn!*


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

We've had this thread before. I guess people just like saying how tall they are.  

By the way, I'm 6'4". :biggrin:


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm 5'8" which is considered tall for a female but Mizenkay has me beat. 

OTOH, my youngest brother is 6' 8 1/2" (and yes, he did play NCAA division 1 ball for a while years and years ago before the school he was at got into serious trouble).


----------



## mw2889 (Dec 15, 2005)

6'5" here


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

lgtwins said:


> Darn, party pooper. I'm ONLY 5'11".


As am I......


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

6ft 4in


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

6ft 9 1/4 in


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm 6'0.375"

After my former napoleon complex I would have been at least 6'5" and if I said I was as tall in comparison with my real height as most people say they are I'd round up to 6'2".

I saw Ennis Whatley once 12 years ago.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

We could have a basketball team here. Souldja would play Center.

Another Tim Thomas sighting this morning.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

rlucas4257 said:


> We could have a basketball team here. Souldja would play Center.
> 
> Another Tim Thomas sighting this morning.


OK, back to TT.

Have you been talking to him when you see him?


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> OK, back to TT.
> 
> Have you been talking to him when you see him?


What was he wearing?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Also, next time you see him, tell him to sign up here and post.

Might be a good way to vent a little frustration.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Also, next time you see him, tell him to sign up here and post.
> 
> Might be a good way to vent a little frustration.


He's welcome to join the Fire Pax club.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> He's welcome to join the Fire Pax club.


Heck, I'd pay his supporting membership and make him a mod!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Heck, I'd pay his supporting membership and make him a mod!


It's a shame that the Bull isn't paying him enough to afford his own supporting membership!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Wynn said:


> It's a shame that the Bull isn't paying him enough to afford his own supporting membership!


I understand he has to feed his kids...


----------

